# Heading south - opinions anyone?



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

Off to the south of France in the week to get the advantage (for what it's worth) of an extra few degrees of warmth over the Atlantic coast. As my ferry crossing lands me at 3am local time, I'm going to stop within 50ish miles of Calais for a few hours, then continue on down, stopping once more overnight on the way. Does anyone know or has anyone used any of the following sites and aires at all: -

Noeux-Les-Mines (Aire)
Aire de l'Aubrac
Camping Club Californie-plage

On the way down we should be able to take in the Millau bridge and on the way back we should get to see Carcassonne before stopping overnight at a friend's house. 

Any and all views or alternatives (except to the last as I've booked it) welcome!

Thanks and regards

Phil


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Millau
Go under the bridge rather than over it better views and a few aires in the village

Carcassone
Aires by the city wall sorry not sure of location but a few miles away is Trebes with a very nice aire next to the canal du midi.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carcassonne aire here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2585










Trebes aire here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1463










Dave


----------



## 104817 (May 29, 2007)

Hi both

Thanks for your help so far! The Trebes and Carcasonne aires look ideal.

Phil


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

HI.

We came over the Millau bridge in april cost us 20.20€. So that was a first & last. You could try La Touquet it is a nice aires for a first stop.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, with all these Aires that you lot all stop at, whats the likelihood of me getting in one with the RV? 

Just 'cos they may be a better option on the way to Le Mans or Manky Corpse race tracks. I only see Euro motorhomes on the pictures, and I'd like to stay in one or two, as they look nice place to be.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> whats the likelihood of me getting in one with the RV?


You'll be OK on most I reckon Adrian, certainly the aires at Le Touquet will be fine, the one by the marina would be best as you can just park along the road by the kerb so length isn't a problem.

You'd be fine at Trebes too - but a bit off track for Le Mans. :lol: :lol:

A nice aire en-route to Le Mans is Cleres, it's all free (leccy too) and poised just above Rouen but may be a tad awkward turning into the bays for a very long vehicle.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you kind Sir, I have put these places into the diary for future reference.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

gaspode said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > whats the likelihood of me getting in one with the RV?
> ...


Personally I reckon you might struggle to fit comfortably into the Cleres one Adrian, but have a look at the photos in the csdb entry and see what you think..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2196

There are plenty of others though, just do a stoppover search on the 'suitable for RV' prompt

pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi bandaid.

From what we have seen of the aires you should be able to fit onto about 50% of them. As a rule of thumb we always have more than 1 aires sorted along any of our routes just in case it is full or it is a bit tight for us at 27 foot.
Most of the Super U carpark aires have enough room for an R/V and have always been safe enough for us. We feel safer on any aires than any stopover in the UK.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vanner said:


> The Trebes and Carcasonne aires look ideal.


Phil...the Carcassone aire is not on the canal and is not very suitable for an RV in my opinion. It's basically a huge coach and MH park below the ramparts of the old city. During the day - and until at least 10pm - it is buzzing with coaches from all over. They roll up- mostly very fast , the passengers dash round the city, which is 100m away, and then they race off.

We have a 6.5 m van and had to move several times in September to find a space where we did not overhang the road or block the buses. The marked spaces for MHs are not very big and there are attendants there to move you from the bus bays. Goodness knows what it would be like in high season. Peaceful it was not.

It costs 10 euros, payable upfront before you go through the barrier, and there is a borne with all the usual facilities and some unspeakable toilets !

If you're going on the A61 motorway then there are 3 aires along the canal that you can access on foot from the motorway:

HERE

G


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

To access Carcassonne I'd park up at Trebes every time. It's free, quiet and with basic facilities. If you have bikes with you an easy ride up the quiet towpath fetches you directly into the centre of the town.

David.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

you'd definately have problems at cleres, what about Mailleraye sur seine, same region (Rouen), but no defined bays, plenty of room, lovely views and bar close to hand. 
Re Millau viaduct, I didn't find it that expensive, trying to find receipt, will let you know when I do. Whether to go over or under depends on time. I personally love Millau and liked the route before the viaduct was built, but if you are heading south I would say it saves 2-3 hours on the journey, goodness knows what fuel savings might be had. Depends if you're ambling or heading for a place. Carcassone good, but is it open this time of year? I know Trebes is. Have a good time. :lol:


----------

